# Peking



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

We have just got back from the new Peking Chinese restaurant in Katameya downtown - they have moved from 7 stars mall.

anyway the food was great - lovely place to eat:clap2:

we also love the Italian at the JW Marriott and the Indian at the Karvin.

any recommendations of good places to eat


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lol your geography of the city makes me smile,


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

La Bodega Zamalek...


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Lol your geography of the city makes me smile,


errr whats wrong with my geography :confused2::confused2::confused2:

I've got an O level in Geography and a great sense of direction :eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Katmaya is not down down..

Opera house is not Zamalek.. 


but at least you get there lol


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

Blackstones, Maadi ...love it!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Maireadhoey said:


> Blackstones, Maadi ...love it!




I like the one in Zamalek...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Chop Chop... corniche Giza.. just behind the Saudi embassy.. best Asian fusion I have had in years


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

When Adrian says Katemaya downtown, I think he means that's the name if the shopping area, easily spotted with the giant golf ball on the roof......why there is a golf ball is anybody's guess..


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Maireadhoey said:


> When Adrian says Katemaya downtown, I think he means that's the name if the shopping area, easily spotted with the giant golf ball on the roof......why there is a golf ball is anybody's guess..




ahh I stand corrected :clap2:


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> ahh I stand corrected :clap2:


Down Town Katameya - The Place for You

see not so stupid :eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> Down Town Katameya - The Place for You
> 
> see not so stupid :eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:




Nor me... you didn't say downtown Katameya... you said Katameya downtown


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Nor me... you didn't say downtown Katameya... you said Katameya downtown


the website is actually katameya downtown . com :boxing:

hairs splitting . . . .:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> the website is actually katameya downtown . com :boxing:
> 
> hairs splitting . . . .:clap2::clap2::clap2:




Certainly not... when people say downtown I think they mean downtown lol


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Certainly not... when people say downtown I think they mean downtown lol


thats cus you live downtown and don't get out much


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> thats cus you live downtown and don't get out much




the first part is wrong but sadly the second part is all to right


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

but I am going to a party next Friday out in 6th October... I have finally arrived lol


----------



## rustydegras (Feb 6, 2012)

I find Thai Elephant in Zamalek to be pretty good. I like much of the Jo Sushi menu too. It's relatively cheap. The Maki is really good (especially Volcano maki) but the sashimi is not so much up to par. I got something at Aubergine resembling Weiner Schnitzel the other day that was one of the best meals I've had in Egypt. Still, that menu is also a little hit-or-miss. 

These are all places I like to walk to from my apartment in Zamalek. 

I haven't yet found a restaurant with a "go there, order anything off the menu, you'll love it" rating yet.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Where is the Thai Elephant? Never heard of it.

Sadly all the restaurants I have eaten in are a hit or miss.. love it one night, sending it back the next..

I went to Aubergine last Saturday and walked straight out.. the place stinks, smells of old wet carpets,


----------



## rustydegras (Feb 6, 2012)

Thai Elephant is at the intersection of Mohamed Mazar and Ismail Mohammed. The ambience is great and the food and service are pretty good too. 

I only go to Aubergine after 8 when the upstairs is open. But I like smokey loud bars, with good food. Those without are easy to find in Egypt and will be fine for me often. We may have a different taste when it comes to favorite spots. 

Never smelled wet carpets there. Then again, I wouldn't be surprised, just because.


----------

